# Description on screen printed neck label?



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

I realize that there are certain attributes to a garment that you must mention on the "care" portion of the label. We are printing straight on the inside neck of the t-shirt and will obviously need a different screen for each size.

That said, is it necessary to have the material it is made from? For example, this is what ours says, "Made and designed in the USA | Machine wash with like colors | Hang dry | Do not bleach"

Now, do we need to include "100% cotton/50% cotton and 50% polyester", etc? We would be including that on the website and whatnot, but I don't know if it's _illegal_ to not include it. Simply because we would then have to have screens made for each type of material, and then each corresponding size for each t-shirt with a different material. That was a mouthful!

Thanks in advance.

Justin


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, all that must be mentioned. It is illegal not to have the information. Here are the rules: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

A good rule of thumb to follow; put everything on your screened label that is on the manufacturer's label you are removing-except their name.

You shouldn't have to make a screen per size. We use 1 screen for all 5 sizes S-XXL. Just tape off the sizes we are not printing.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you, friend.


----------

